# Chinese Laser Engraver - Rotary Jig



## tjseagrove (Jun 12, 2017)

It has been discussed elsewhere but I contacted the individual who makes them and he currently does not have a backlog.

His name is Mike Shortness and can be reached at mikeshortness @ gmail.com  He is charging $45 shipped in the US.

I purchased this engraver from Gearbest and chose the US shipping option.

NEJE DK-8-KZ 1000mW Laser Engraver Printer 1000MW-$65.67 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

Here is a demo of the rotary jig. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bmdgfx_Lnw


5963


----------



## Magicbob (Jun 12, 2017)

I have worked a deal with Mike and will be adding his items to my website next week.
We will be bringing and demoing at shows as well as selling online


----------



## MrBubblehead (Jun 12, 2017)

please post when you start carrying them, my engraver is in the mail.


----------



## larryc (Jun 12, 2017)

Another source is Bob (Benson) Pace of Australia. He has the plans posted on YouTube so you can DIY.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 12, 2017)

Larry...that is next chapter meeting's How To!


----------



## menglor (Jun 13, 2017)

I am all for the DIY, but I gotta say I got lazy and just bought one.  

I dont regret it.  sure of of this I could have done, and I think there are parts I am going to need to replace and DIY that.

but the clamp on rails alone made it moron proof, which is just up my alley!

everything is 3d printed.  

I am considering casting spare parts in case I break something, but ya.  well work it.

it just works out of the box.


----------



## NLAlston (Jun 17, 2017)

I, too, am interested.


----------



## hanau (Jun 17, 2017)

larryc said:


> Another source is Bob (Benson) Pace of Australia. He has the plans posted on YouTube so you can DIY.


Never mine found it Bob Pace  is the channel.


----------



## hanau (Jun 17, 2017)

Magicbob said:


> I have worked a deal with Mike and will be adding his items to my website next week.
> We will be bringing and demoing at shows as well as selling online



Please update when you start carrying them. 
Would you be able to engrave duck calls with it?


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello,  I have created simple 3d printable mounts for the mandrel, for the mini lasers.  I have uploaded the mounts for free.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2390828

Enjoy

Brian


----------



## Magicbob (Jun 23, 2017)

I now have the Shortness rotary attachment for the NEJE type lasers in stock.
I will be adding them to my website this week, photos and video coming.
$45 plus shipping. If you want one now just PM me


----------



## Magicbob (Jul 2, 2017)

In stock and shipping now
T. Shadow & Co. LLC


----------



## jimofsanston (Jul 9, 2017)

*Jig*

Just ordered mine. Let me know when you ship it out. thanks.


----------



## Magicbob (Jul 9, 2017)

jimofsanston said:


> Just ordered mine. Let me know when you ship it out. thanks.




Ships Monday


----------



## DougMut (Jul 21, 2017)

I am interested in ordering but have a military APO address and I do not see AE (Armed Forces Europe) listed. Any way to order from you?

Thanks!
Doug


----------



## Magicbob (Jul 21, 2017)

DougMut said:


> I am interested in ordering but have a military APO address and I do not see AE (Armed Forces Europe) listed. Any way to order from you?
> 
> Thanks!
> Doug



PM me your complete address and I'll get you a quote


----------



## TonyL (Jul 21, 2017)

Mine works great. Thank you Bob.


----------



## Magicbob (Jul 23, 2017)

DougMut said:


> I am interested in ordering but have a military APO address and I do not see AE (Armed Forces Europe) listed. Any way to order from you?
> 
> Thanks!
> Doug




APO is a US address, and ships for the same rate.
Put your home address in the signup, and PM me your APO and I'll get it handled


----------



## jallan (Jul 23, 2017)

Just placed my order for one.


----------



## Mintman (Jul 25, 2017)

Magicbob said:


> In stock and shipping now
> T. Shadow & Co. LLC





Bob,

Have you contemplated making these for the K40 co2 lasers?



Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## bob0751 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi, I'm the designer of the original band driven 360 rotary jig for the Neje style laser engravers. The build sheet is freely available on my YouTube channel 'Bob Pace'.

Since making this version I have redesign it and I'm now pleased to be able to offer it as a built unit and at a very competitive price (cheapest currently available including post).  

The jig is based on the design of my original band driven jig and has been proven to work very well, this can be seen by the various copies based on its band method of rotating the blank.

This new version is unique because in addition to engraving open ended pen blanks, it can be used to engrave closed ended pens blanks, bottle stoppers, rings, calls, toothpick holders and more. You are only limited by the physical size of the engraver (approx dia 45mm - 1 3/4" greater than this will be difficult to focus the laser). The jig comes with the bushes for engraving open ended pens, rings and stoppers. You can easily turn additional bushes to enable engraving closed end pens, calls etc.

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have regarding me or the jig and i will do my best to answer them.

Email address bobp0751@optusnet.com


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Aug 2, 2017)

bob0751 said:


> Hi, I'm the designer of the original band driven 360 rotary jig for the Neje style laser engravers. The build sheet is freely available on my YouTube channel 'Bob Pace'.
> 
> Since making this version I have redesign it and I'm now pleased to be able to offer it as a built unit and at a very competitive price (cheapest currently available including post).
> 
> ...


I'd love to know more. The link in your post is broken and shows nothing. Cheers Derek

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bob0751 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Derek,
I'm afraid this is very new to me and I'm not sure what I was doing when I posted my previous comment (I should also add I still don't). I did try to add a photo but unfortunately it didn't work. I have a YouTube channel that has a video of my original rotary jig. You can find it by searching on 'bob pace jig' I'm also on Facebook under the name 'Benson Pace' where I'm  a member of the main pen turning groups including 'UK Pen Turners' and 'Small Laser Reviews & Help'.

Unlike the original version, I'm making the jig and offering it for sale. I've sold my jigs to pen turners all over, including the UK, US and Europe as well as here in Australia.

I hope this help in answering your question, if you would like any more information please contact me.


----------



## keithncsu (Aug 2, 2017)

Bob do you have videos of the new style? Also, what would it cost with shipping to the US?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLAlston (Aug 2, 2017)

keithncsu said:


> Bob do you have videos of the new style? Also, what would it cost with shipping to the US?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am very interested in this info, also.


----------



## bob0751 (Aug 2, 2017)

Sorry I had a senior moment and entered the wrong email address, it should have been bobp0751@gmail.com.


----------



## bob0751 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi, 
Thanks for your inquiry regarding my rotary jig. I have some available for which means it will be shipped immediately after receipt of payment with a quoted delivery time to the US is approx 6 business days and the UK 8 business days

My rotary jig is designed to fits the Neje style laser engravers. The jig is based on the design of my original band driven jig and has been proven to work very well, this can be seen by the various copies based on its band method of rotating the blank.

This new version is unique because in addition to engraving open ended pen blanks, it can be used to engrave closed ended pens blanks, bottle stoppers, rings, calls, toothpick holders and more. You are only limited by the physical size of the engraver (approx dia 45mm - 1 3/4" greater than this will be difficult to focus the beam). The jig comes with the bushes for engraving open ended pens, rings and stoppers. You can easily turn additional bushes to enable engraving closed end pens, calls. The photo below shows some examples of what you can do on this version.

US- The price is US$40 which includes US$12.50 postage. Payment can be made via PayPal, my email address is bob_p@optusnet.com.au. Delivery time quoted 6 business days.

UK - The price is £33.50 which includes £12.50 postage. Payment can be made via PayPal, my email address is bob_p@optusnet.com.au. Delivery time quoted 8 business days.


PLEASE NOTE: I do purchase items from the overseas, for this reason my PayPal acount is setup to accept payments in your local currency (US$ & UK£), so would you please pay in your local currency and NOT Australian dollars, thanking you in advance.

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have regarding me or the jig and i will do my best to answer them.

Regards
Bob.

PS. I don't seem to be able to post photos at the moment, I sure it's something my end. I would therefore ask you to send an email to bobp0751@gmail.com and I will forward the information to you.


----------

